#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Was stimmt nicht mit mir?... >

## Lotti

... diese Frage stelle ich mir meist dann wenn ich alleine bin und eigentlich
entspannen will.
Dann läuft mein Leben immer wie nen Film vor meinen Augen ab,ich sehe dann
Dinge die mir in meiner Kindheit passiert sind,das was ich in der Jugend erfahren
habe,wie ich mich entwickelt habe und schließlich sehe ich mich dann wie ich
geworden bin.Ich frage mich dann immer,was wäre wenn.... dies und das anders
gelaufen wäre,wenn mir manche Dinge erspart geblieben wären und wenn ich
vielleicht manche Dinge anders gemacht hätte.
Aber ich weiß,dass ich so bin wie ich bin.Das ich kein leichter Mensch bin,der
aber gelernt hat,lernen musste,seine Rolle zu spielen.
Ich weiß eigentlich gerade gar nicht,was ich hier schreiben soll und vorallem
was ich eigenlich sagen möchte,aber dennoch fühle ich mich hier im Forum
richtig.Also schreibe ich mal einfach weiter um meinen Seelenmüll loszuwerden. 
Ich bin müde geworden,erschöpft davon meine Maske aufrecht zuerhalten,
erschöpft davon lächeln zu müssen,wenn mir doch eigentlich zum heulen zu 
mute ist.Aber so mache ich es schon mein halbes Leben,im laufe der Zeit
habe ich gelernt die Dinge nicht anmich rankommen zulassen,es einfach zu
verdrängen und in die Welt zu lächeln.Bis dann irgendwelche Gerüche auftauchen,
Sätze fallen oder ähnliches,die mich an vergangene aber doch presente Dinge
erinnern und mich völlig aus der Bahn werfen und meinen Rythmus stören.
Dann braucht es wieder ewigkeiten bis ich mich wieder gefangen habe.Früher als
ich in meinem "Masken-Dasein" noch nicht so gut war,da brachten mich die
Erinnerung täglich aus der Bahn und damals war mein Weg damit umzugehen die
Selbstverletzung,sei es das ritzen,trinken bis gar nichts mehr geht oder andere Wege.
Geschnitten habe ich mich jetzt schon 4 Jahre nicht mehr.Mir ist bewusst,dass
ich mich mit den Dingen auseinandersetzen muss,habe dieses auch schon einige
Male versucht,diese Versuche waren enttäuschungen und jetzt will mein Mund
einfach ab einen gewissen Punkt nicht mehr sprechen.
Ich komme mir manchmal so vor als würde ich irgendwie in der Vergangheit
festhängen,wenn ich mich damit beschäftige,also muss ich es verdrängen,nicht
an mich ranlassen,denn so geht es mir ja ne Zeitlang gut und wenn ich es an
mich rankommen lasse,dann gehts mir nur schlechter.
Doch in letzter Zeit häufen sich die zurückkommende Dinge,ich seh es,ich fühle es
und dann ist es wie damals,als würde ich aus meine Körper ausbrechen und die
Dinge von oben betrachten.Dieses Ausbrechen hatte ich in meinem Leben schon öfter,
während diese Dinge passierten und wenn ich über diese Dinge sprechen wollte,es mir dann aber irgendwann zuviel wurde,dann habe ich mich einfach auf etwas konzentriert,das ticken einer uhr und nach ner zeitlang,bin ich ausgebrochen und
konnte es von oben betrachten. 
Ich habe viele komische Eigenarten mit denen ich schlecht umgehen kann,ich
fixiere mich auf einzelne Personen,die für mich dann mein Tagesinhalt sind,mache
mich teilweise abhängig dann,versuche es der Person dann rechtzumachen,wenn
ein streit aufkommt,bei dem ich im recht bin und mich keine schuld trifft,dann entschuldige ich mich,weil ich mit unstimmigkeiten nicht umgehen kann.
Ich habe angst im dunkeln,der Fernseher läuft die ganze nacht und dient mir als
Licht - und Geräuschquelle,da icht die Stille auch nicht ertragen kann.Wenn ich
nachts auf die Toilette muss,dann laufe ich von Lichtschalter zu Lichtschalter,
weil ich angst habe.
Ich mag keine Veränderungen,wenn jemand spontan sich mit mir treffen möchte,
dann macht mich das unruhig,weil ich das nicht geplant hatte.
Es gibt Tage an denen ich mich beim duschen wund schrubbe,weil ich mich immer
noch schmutzig fühle.
Meine Stimmung kann extrem schnell kippen,sowie zum positiven als auch zum negativen ohne einen ersichtlichen Grund. 
Es gibt sovieles an mir was ich nicht verstehe.... 
Tut mir leid wenn vieles durcheinander in meinen Text ist,ich hab gerade einfach
drauflos geschrieben und werde es mir nicht nochmal durchlesen,da ich dann eh
den Text löschen würde. 
Wäre nett wenn jemand einfach schreiben könnte,was er/sie denkt,wenn man das liest. 
Danke  :Smiley:

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo Lotti
Was ich denke....hm , also wenn das Verdrängte eh wieder zurück kommt,kannst du nicht wirklich davor weglaufen. Bist du alleine,haut es dich um ...Also suche dir Hilfe ,um alles in Begleitung und mit einem gewissen Schutz aufzuarbeiten..
Dann wird sich auch das Gefühlschaos entwirren.
Das ist es , was ich denke.Ob es richtig sein könnte, mußt du selbst beurteilen
Aber sicher ist es gut, dass du erst einmal hier im Forum geschrieben hast.
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Hilfe und Beistand
LG Monika

----------


## Lotti

Hallo Monika, 
danke für deine Antwort.Mir ist klar,dass ich mir eigentlich Hilfe suchen
müsste,dieses habe ich auch schon des öfteren versucht,aber das hat
dann immer mit einer Enttäuschung geendet und das will ich nicht mehr.
Gibt es denn keine anderen Wege :Huh?: ?

----------


## Christiane

Hast du denn schon mal versucht, mithilfe eines (Psycho-) Therapeuten eine Verhaltenstherapie durchzustehen? Mit dem du verschiedene Situationen durchspielst, die dich belasten? Möglicherweise findet ihr dann Lösungsansätze. 
Eine andere gute Möglichkeit wäre das Erlernen von verschiedenen Entspannungstechniken. Die Streßverarbeitung würde dir dann leichter fallen.

----------


## Lotti

Ich habe schon vieles unternommen,ich war mit 14 Jahren in einer Kinder - und
Jugendpsychatrie,ich wurde dort eingewiesen von meiner Mutter aufgrund
meiner "Verhaltensauffälligkeiten",dort habe ich dann das erste Mal über die
Dinge gesprochen und es war ein ständiges auf und ab.Dann wurde ich
medikamentös auf Neurocil eingestellt um meine "Attacken" auf mich selbst
zu kontrollieren,gleichzeitig bekam ich Musiktherapie,Autogenes Training
und hatte 3 mal die Woche Gesprächsstunde.
Ich war damals sehr zufrieden dort,hatte Vertrauen in meine Therapeutin und
vorallem zur meiner Bezugsbetreuerin,der ich damals auch mein Tagebuch
gab und nachdem sie es gelesen hatte,bat sie mich alles weitere mit meiner
Therapeutin zubesprechen,da sie das alles zu sehr belastet und sie nicht
ausreichend dafür ausgebildet sei.Das war ein derber Schlag in mein Gesicht,
da ich nun mal mit ihr darüber reden wollte und von dem Zeitpunkt an
drehte sich alles nur noch im Kreis.
Nach vier Monaten hat man meiner Mutter nahe gelegt mich wieder nach
Hause zu holen,da man dort mit mir nicht weiter kommen würde,man hat
mir allerding davon nichts gesagt und so wurde ich eines abends dort 
rausgerissen.
Nen halbes Jahr später wurde ich ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert nach einem
Selbstmordversuch,die wollten mich eigentlich direkt in eine geschlossene
psychatrische Abteilung einweisen.Ich musste dann aber zu einem Gespräch
in die Klinik in die ich schon einmal war und dort wurde ich wieder weggeschickt.
Dann habe ich mit einer Ambulanten Therapie begonnen,dann wieder mit der
nächsten und so weiter....
Nach vielen Therapeuten kam ich dann an einem der mir die Verhaltenstherapie
vorschlug um Trigger-Momente vorzubeugen und um meine Flashbacks besser
umzugehen.Dafür war nur die Vorraussetzung einfach alles zu erzählen und das
schaffe ich nicht,bis zu einem gewissen Punkt komme ich damit gut klar,aber
wenn die Grenze überschritten wird,dann geht bei mir gar nichts mehr.
Ich bekomme dann Schweißausbrüche,fange an mit dem Fingernagel in meine
Hautzudrücken und ich weiß dann nicht mehr wo ich hin gucken soll.Ich 
versuche ja dann nen Anfang zu finden,"einfach" zu erzählen,aber es ist dann
als würde meine Stimme versagen.Ich schaffe es ja nicht mal es vor mir selbst
auszusprechen,ohne das mir schlecht vor mir selbst wird und mir die Stimme
wegbleibt.
Deswegen habe ich ja als Jugendliche Tagebuch geschrieben,ich hab dann meine
Gedanken,Gefühle einfach alles was mich beschäftigt reingeschrieben....aber
ich habe es nie gelesen und dann hatte ich es meiner Bezugsbetreuerin gegeben,
sie hat es belastet und dann habe ich nie wieder was geschrieben.
Und dann ist zwischen Zeitig soviel passiert,ich habe einfach das Vertrauen
verloren.Ach,ich weiß ja selbst nicht :mommy_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen: schreiben fällt dir leichter als reden. Könntest du dir vorstellen, dich mit jemandem in einer Art Briefwechsel auszutauschen? Das muß nicht unbedingt ein Therapeut sein, sondern auch eine stabile Privatperson, zu der du einen guten Draht hast.

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo Lotti
Ich kann mir das so gut vorstellen. Da ist ein 14 jähriger Teenie ,dem es absolut beschissen geht. Dieser teenie ist bereit sich zu öffnen,gibt ihr innersters , ihre geheimsten Gefühle , aufgeschrieben im Tagebuch. Das war sicher riesig schwer und hat unendliche Überwindung gekostet. Und dann schickt dieser Mensch dich weg. WOM. Das muß ein absoluter Hammer gewesen sein.
Du hast diese Bezugsbetreuerin angesprochen auf der Gefühlsebene. Sie hat dir aber auf der Verstandesebene geantwortet.Ich denke, sie hat da sogar sehr verantwortungsbewußt gehandelt,da ihr die Ausbildung fehlte,um dir wirklich helfen zu können.
Und da ihr über verschiedene Ebenen gesprochen habt, konntet ihr euch nicht verstehen.
Hatte denn von da an noch irgend jemand eine Chance über deine Mauern rüber zu kommen?
LG Monika

----------


## Lotti

Danke für die Antworten  :Smiley: 
Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viel nachgedacht und mich dazu durchgerungen
doch erneut es mit einer Therapie zu versuchen.Habe auch schon ein paar
Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und kann mich in vier Wochen bei einem Psychologen
vorstellen.
Ich habe echt große angst davor,aber mir ist eigentlich klar,dass das der einzige
richtige Weg ist und ich hoffe,dass ich es diesmal auch durchziehe und mich
nicht wieder nur im Kreis drehe.

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo liebe Lotti
Das kann ich mir denken , dass Du Angst hast . Ich drücke ganz doll alle beide Daumen, dass Du einen Therapeuten /in findest ,dem Du vertrauen kannst und es Dir irgendwann gut geht. 
LG Monika

----------


## Lotti

Hallo Irma,
vielen lieben Dank fürs Daumen drücken,das kann ich gebrauchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Lotti, 
auch meine Daumen sind gedrückt. 
Finde es auch gut, dass Du Deine Probleme jetzt aktiv angehst. Da Dir scheinbar schreiben leichter fällt als reden, könntest Du vielleicht ja wieder anfangen Tagebuch zu führen. Schön wäre es, wenn dies Tagebuch dann Zeuge Deiner psychischen Stabilisierung ist.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns weiter von Deinem neu eingeschlagenen Weg berichtest. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Lotti

Guten Morgen Ulrike,
auch dir vielen lieben Dank.
Ich werde über meine Fortschritte berichten  :Smiley:

----------

